# Funniest villager conversations?



## Zerous (May 29, 2016)

What are the funniest conversation that your villagers have had in New Leaf?
For example, Portia and Bob just had this conversation:
Bob: You can ask Portia anything! 
Portia: Really?! What makes you say that? I try to answer your questions.
Bob: Hey Cookie! Ask her something!
Me: Presses 'how old are you?'
Bob: Oh ohh. That's not a good question to ask...
Portia: No, that's ok. I said I'd try to answer. I've walked the Earth for 250 years!
Bob: I knew it.
Portia: Oh ho ho ho! Bobasaurus. I'll never tell you the truth...

Another time, Octavian and Tangy had a conversation where Tangy kept using slang words which were homonyms. (sick, wicked, crazy cool, etc.) That conversation ended with Octavian stating: 'I think I need to update my dictionary...'

So what funny conversations have your villagers had?


----------



## GirlPolarBear (May 29, 2016)

I had one with Mitzi, and she said;


Mitzi: Rate yourself from 'Yay!' to 'Meh!'
And I went near Meh.
Mitzi: "Oh no! Let's do a quiz to see what you feel like."
So, I answered the questions and the final question was, 
Mitzi: What worried you the most?
https://miiverse.nintendo.net/posts/AYMHAAACAAADV0Z2h3RkyQ These were my options... I chose the 3rd one.


----------



## lunaboog (May 29, 2016)

Eugene: Pancetti, you would make a perfect princess,
Pancetti: What?! No I wont!
Eugene: Hey, Adam, what role do you think Pancetti should have in my play?
Me:  A Non-speaking part
Eugene: What?! a non-speaking part? Like a dancer? Nah I think a princess.
Pancetti: I'm not taking part in your stupid play!
Eugene: See? You even have the temper tantrum of a princess!
They said something like that anyways 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Eugene: Pancetti, you would make a perfect princess,
Pancetti: What?! No I wont!
Eugene: Hey, Adam, what role do you think Pancetti should have in my play?
Me:  A Non-speaking part
Eugene: What?! a non-speaking part? Like a dancer? Nah I think a princess.
Pancetti: I'm not taking part in your stupid play!
Eugene: See? You even have the temper tantrum of a princess!
They said something like that anyways


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (May 29, 2016)

GirlPolarBear said:


> I had one with Mitzi, and she said;
> 
> 
> Mitzi: Rate yourself from 'Yay!' to 'Meh!'
> ...



poor bob! lol he is my favorite <3


----------



## BuckOfTheFawns (May 29, 2016)

Charlise: Punchy, how come, no matter what, you always end up talking about butts?
Punchy: Come on! Butts are very important! They help you with everyday tasks!
            Like when you're doing chores... or going shopping... or even sleeping!
            If you didn't have a butt, what would your legs attach to?
Charlise: ...Whoa! For a second there, I thought you said something super deep! AARGH! You're making me dumb!
Punchy: Oh, OK, Charlise... For a second there, I thought you were joining the festival!
Charlise: WHAT FESTIVAL? WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT?! Urgh!

And apparently Kidd has a cat allergy
Punchy: Yawn... Oh, hey Mason.
Kidd: Hey now, Punchy! Don't you know it's rude to yawn at someone in the middle of a conversation?
Punchy: Mmmmm... But I'm sooooo sleepy, mrmpht.
            Oh! I've got an idea! They say yawning is contagious. Let's try an experiment!
            YAWN!
Kidd: ACHOO!
Punchy: Whoa! You sneezed without covering your mouth! That's pretty rude too, right? Mrmpht!
Kidd: What?! No! I just couldn't get my hand up in time! I have allergies! This is all your fault!


----------



## louise23 (May 29, 2016)

There are so funny I love it when my villagers talk to each other


----------



## Zerous (May 30, 2016)

Anyone else?


----------



## BuckOfTheFawns (May 30, 2016)

Cooking tips with Pierce


----------



## Zerous (May 30, 2016)

Bump


----------



## PrinceBel (May 30, 2016)

Oh man, I was talking with Muffy and she asked me about which pet I thought she should get.  One of the answers was "sheep", so I replied with that.  She then said something about how she's not sure she'd want a sheep because she heard that "they're touchy".  I still laugh about it, lol.


----------



## BuckOfTheFawns (May 30, 2016)

PrinceBel said:


> Oh man, I was talking with Muffy and she asked me about which pet I thought she should get.  One of the answers was "sheep", so I replied with that.  She then said something about how she's not sure she'd want a sheep because she heard that "they're touchy".  I still laugh about it, lol.


When Phoebe asked me that, I replied with "hedgehog" and she replied with:
"A hedgehog? Yeah! That'd be so cool! I could teach it to knit my clothes for me!"
And Roscoe asked me what animal he would be if he was one. I replied with "raccoon."
"Really? Huh. I never thought of myself as the businessy type."


----------



## Zerous (Jun 1, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## Aleigh (Jun 1, 2016)

I once had Pierce come to my house, and he walked up to the trashcan and said, "Wow! A trashcan? I can't believe I've finally got to see the real you!"

So basically my favorite villager called me trash


----------



## Corrie (Jun 1, 2016)

I love with peppy villagers when they go "oh my gosh, a grape said something so mean to me! They said I lost my sparkle! Is it true? Have I lost my sparkle?!" XD Poor peppies.


----------



## AkaneDeath (Jun 1, 2016)

One of my lazies once had a conversation with a Jock that went like this;

L: You're really strong, right?
J: Definitely! The strongest!
L: I heard you could even move mountains without breaking a sweat!
J:Uh... yeah?
L:Great! I was just wondering because I'd really like to move my house. I was thinking a foot to the left.
J:What?
L:So you wouldn't mind coming over later to do that, right?

And the Jock walked away depressed while the lazy sung the town tune. xD


----------



## Zerous (Jun 3, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## LevyTheFox (Jun 3, 2016)

Mott- Here take this apple! I promised it's not poisoned.. 
cookie- Oh ok!
cookie- Oh I feel drowsy
Cookie- what was in that apple?
Mott- Why.. Only Carbohydrates and proteins..
Cookie- That's not in the script! As director I fire you!
(it went something like that XDD)


----------



## Zerous (Jun 3, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## CJODell62 (Jun 3, 2016)

For me, it's the conversations between smugs and uchis that are the funniest.


----------



## Christy.lee1989 (Jun 3, 2016)

AkaneDeath said:


> One of my lazies once had a conversation with a Jock that went like this;
> 
> L: You're really strong, right?
> J: Definitely! The strongest!
> ...



This is honestly the first one on this thread that i laughed at! I love this one.


----------



## Zerous (Jun 5, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## BuckOfTheFawns (Jun 5, 2016)

Kidd tries flirting with Bunnie but it doesn't work out too well


----------



## GirlPolarBear (Jun 5, 2016)

BuckOfTheFawns said:


> Kidd tries flirting with Bunnie but it doesn't work out too well



Damnnn xD


----------



## Zerous (Jun 5, 2016)

GirlPolarBear said:


> Damnnn xD


Ikr XD


----------



## Zerous (Jun 5, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## FruitsChinpoG (Jun 5, 2016)

I don't remember the specifics, but I remember Flurry offering to sell me a hamster cage 0 -0


----------



## ElysiaCrossing (Jun 5, 2016)

I'll never forget the time when Shari was like "I have a feeling if you show a raccoon some cash, they might just jump you"


----------



## Zerous (Jun 5, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## Zerous (Jun 7, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## Zerous (Jun 9, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## Lightspring (Jun 10, 2016)

Genji and Marshal's casual conversation about love: (A true story, word-for-word)

Genji: Hey Marshal. How come you're so desperate to be in love with a girl? I mean, isn't it more fun to be single and hang out with the guys? Guys can do cool guy stuff together!
Marshal: Hah ha! Love is "cool guy stuff"! Just think of it as the world's most awesome strategy game! It's a game you really should try sometime, baby girl. (Marshal's catchphrase)
Genji: What?! Love is a game?!
(Marshal turns to me)
Marshal: It's not what it sounds like! I really have a lot of respect fore true love! Thank you Big D! You're... an angel! Truly one in a million! Baby girl!


----------



## CJODell62 (Jun 11, 2016)

Yesterday, Cookie (peppy) and Boone (jock) were having a conversation about movies. Also yesterday, Sydney (normal) and Moe (lazy) were having a conversation about cooking and snacks. I got lucky, catching two conversations in one day. Usually, I can only catch one conversation every few weeks.


----------



## Zerous (Jun 12, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## lunachii (Jun 12, 2016)

One time Beau made me go get Chief to his house(and it was urgent) and when I brought him Beau only wanted to tell Chief what he ate for dinner that day. After their little conversation Chief just left and Beau was like why was he in such a rush to leave? is he upset that he didnt get to taste my dinner? 

oh beau.. i love you so much


----------



## xInfiniteStars (Jun 12, 2016)

This was a conversation from a long time ago:

Cyrano: No, it was you!
Katt: Nuh-uh, it was your fault!
Cyrano: Stop denying it, it was you!
Katt: Oh yeah? Let's let Caitlyn decide! *turns to me* Cyrano and I were at the market yesterday, when some little kid comes up to us. The minute he sees us he starts crying! And I think it's because of Cyrano's face.
Cyrano: No, it was because of YOUR face! Your always wearing that tough, angry face! No wonder that little kid started crying the second he saw you.
Katt: Well, Caitlyn, what do YOU think?
Me: *presses: You were shopping together?*
Katt: Huh!? That's not the point!
Cyrano: Yeah, you better not think something fishy's going on!

It went something like that, anyway.


----------



## Zerous (Jun 14, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## chapstick (Jun 14, 2016)

A hamster once owned a hamster cage... Awkward!


----------



## Zerous (Jun 16, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## Zerous (Jun 16, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## Discord (Jun 16, 2016)

One that mentally disturbed me and caused me to force Sly to move out when i first got this game.

Sly: Musicians are great, bro!. I mean, a whole crowd would just be screaming that person's name. But what if the musician threw a towel he used into the crowd, people love wet towels used by their favorite musicians, right?.

I never looked at Sly the same way ever again.


----------



## Zerous (Jun 17, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## aleksandras (Jun 17, 2016)

haha, ankha and mott are having a funny conversation right now

ankha asked if he could just chill and sit still for a while (y'know, because he's a jock) and he started yelling in her face like, "I AM CHILL! totally cool and collected!" so mott tried staying still for like 3 seconds and went, "rrrrrrrrr... I GIVE UP!"


- - - Post Merge - - -

oh boy, this is why i love snooty villagers

purrl; so, do you believe in UFO's?
me; yes
purrl; i'm with you, feliks. i've seen the UFO's. late at night. when everything is quiet... (shocked emote) oranges. unidentified oranges. huh? what's the f stand for, kitten? floor, of course. i don't know who they belong to or how they got on my floor, but i do eat them, kitten!


----------



## aleksandras (Jun 18, 2016)

aleksandras said:


> haha, ankha and mott are having a funny conversation right now
> 
> ankha asked if he could just chill and sit still for a while (y'know, because he's a jock) and he started yelling in her face like, "I AM CHILL! totally cool and collected!" so mott tried staying still for like 3 seconds and went, "rrrrrrrrr... I GIVE UP!"
> 
> ...



ankha and mott are having the exact same convo AGAIN.

mott; heya, aleks! i am super pumped to be alive! one! two! one! two!
ankha; can't you just... can't you just take it down a notch, mott?
mott; what do you mean, ankha?! i'm totally calm, cool, and collected! and chill! i am also chill!
ankha; yeah, i don't know about that... you're always so intense and, you know... "super pumped to be alive!" 
ankha; i know! why don't you see how long you can sit still?
mott; OK! challenged accepted! commencing operation calm...NOW!
mott; rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.... i give up!
ankha; (disbelief emote) are you kidding me!? wow. any way you look at it, that was way too quick!


----------



## Zerous (Jun 19, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## classically.trained (Jun 19, 2016)

I had a conversation with Graham one time, I can't remember exactly how it went down, but I know he used the words "boo", "baby", and "shawty" all in the same sentence lol.

When Pashmina was moving in she said she sounded like a poser and laughed at herself.

Julian came up with a "bugtitle" for me on the day of the Bug off and it was "Ms. Buggly McCupcake St. Bug".

Fang and Lobo arguing over who has the scariest face was pretty funny.

Graham claiming to be a "surfer, bro" but then confessing to being a net surfer.

And Buck in his eternal wisdom telling me that "First kisses taste like orange". Haha that's my fave.


----------



## Locket (Jun 19, 2016)

"I was a baby! I was the coolest baby ever!" -Rasher
"If you want to prove you were a baby, try reenacting it for us! Show us what you were like!" -Biff
"Ohhhhh. OK, but keep what you're about to see to yourself, ok?" - Rasher
"Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa! Maaaaaaaamaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa! Baby hungwyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!" - Rasher
"GET ME MY TEDDY!" - Rasher

This always makes me laugh


----------



## aleksandras (Jun 23, 2016)

mott; hey, purrl! what's the most important thing in life?
purrl; well.. passion of course!
mott; passion?! like lovey-dovey stuff?! i don't know...
purrl; no, i mean being passionate about something.. something you won't give up for anything!
mott; something i won't give up... like crunches! 
purrl; sure! if that's what you feel passionate about, don't ever give it up! hold on to those crunches!
purrl; personally, i have no interest in crunches. but they seem to make you happy, kitten! 
mott; what?! you mean other people don't have to be passionate about what i'm passionate about?!
purrl; no, it really doesn't work that way. and who knows? tomorrow you might be passionate about chin-ups!

life lessons from mott & purrl

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh no, they're at it again

ankha; you work way too hard trying to be trendy, julian.
julian; oh, it's not work at all. it's easy, kitten! (i don't know why he took purrls catchphrase)
ankha; well, i've heard everyone saying you're trying to spread the word about a new style of philosophy. 
ankha; what's that ridiculous name you're calling it... tennis dubstep?
julian; you've heard of tennis dubstep? i've heard that's the latest trend!
julian; it's a new style for home decor, personal fashion, and everything! it's spreading around the world!
ankha; it is not! that's just something you made up. i'm not going to fall for your dumb tricks.
julian; OK, you caught me. i'm not really into that anymore. that's SO 1 hour ago, kitten.
julian; i'm totally into power lifting techno now! it's the latest style of philosophy!
ankha; you know what's really stylish? not faking it all the time, love! 

agreed, ankha. agreed.

- - - Post Merge - - -

AGAIN. my villagers are conversing way too much today.

ankha; no way, julian! you're ready to catch a bug?
julian; of course i am! i saw you reading that book one day when you were totally ignoring me.
ankha; what, really? but i don't want you to read that book, love! (what's in that book, ankha..?)
julian; why not? it's pretty good!
ankha; because then you'll tell everyone how cool it is! then people will start a book club to read it!
ankha; you'll try to make it trendy to read to catch a bug!
julian; oh don't worry about that. half of the time, people make fun of all my trendsetting, kitten. 
ankha; that's even worse! then i can't tell anybody that i read to catch a bug!
ankha; so stop reading MY book! find something else to read, love!


----------



## MorningStar (Jun 23, 2016)

Cranky villagers will sometimes talk about how girls go through so much stress to put on make-up.

I find it funny when Kabuki, who wears traditional kabukikei make-up, says that he could never do something like that.


----------



## aleksandras (Jun 23, 2016)

agnes; c'mon, bunnie! don't be so stubborn! you should apologize first!
bunnie; NO! no way! forget it! it's ridiculous! why should i have to apologize?
agnes; bunnie... this attitude isn't helping anything! they don't want to apologize either, but if you give in a bit, you've got a chance to sort this out!
bunnie; what?! i can't believe you... you act like it's all my fault or something!
agnes; forget about fault for a minute. if someone doesn't give in, we'll never solve this thing.
agnes; or what... do you wanna actually fight 'em?
bunnie; what? like a real fight? like...with punches and stuff?
agnes; yeah! with punches and stuff! i mean if that's what you want, i'm not gonna stop you...
agnes; but it's gonna hurt! you might get a bloody nose or something!
bunnie; urggh! i can't stand blood! or nose pain either!
bunnie; aw, man... i need to apologize!
agnes; there you go! the best thing to do when you're in an argument is to get it settled right away!
agnes; and being the bigger person makes you look cool! snuffle!
bunnie; agnes, you are wise beyond your years. wait... how old are you? tee-hee?

quality 10/10 drama


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Jun 23, 2016)

The funniest convo was between Hamlet and Cube in my hubby's one town. Can't remember all of it, but basically Hamlet was trying to get Cube to work out and stuff and Cube said, "Help! Hamlet is trying to make a man out of me!"

Cracked me up!


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 24, 2016)

Well, not between 2 villagers, but a week ago or so, Rosie (I think), came up to me and asked if I wanted a bamboo shoot, and she said she only used it once. So I took it and ate it, but what did she use it once for? lol


----------



## aleksandras (Jun 26, 2016)

i post here too much

agnes; wh-what's the deal? why were you cackling just now? did you... remember something funny?!
klaus; heh heh... i learned something about you, agnes!
klaus; you like flowers, right?
agnes; ugh! i don't like the sound of this! yeah, i guess flowers are ok... what about it?
agnes; i don't even want to imagine where you're going with this!
klaus; c'mon, how come you always wanna pick a fight?
klaus; when i look at you today... you're like a fine bouquet of white violets!
klaus; or some red roses. or red lilies! 
klaus; aleks, what do you think? what kind of flowers describe agnes today?
me; red lilies
klaus; red lilies? that's the ticket! i was thinking the same thing!
klaus; i picture a sort of romantic night... what do you think?
agnes; gah! you're so annoying! i only like bonsai anyway, snuffle!


----------



## aleksandras (Jul 1, 2016)

what?! agnes just told me that bunnie looks like a crawfish

"bunnie kinda looks like a crawfish, right? i mean, it's suspicious and weird!"
"maaan! we gotta do a side-by-side comparison! we need to know if there's a fish invasion going on!"

villager conversations just keep getting weirder and weirder


----------



## randoM024 (Jul 1, 2016)

OK so to cater for my housemates ship I put down for one of my characters Birthday wishes "Chief". Then this happened.



Is she suggesting that we ............. kidnap him?


----------



## aleksandras (Jul 1, 2016)

i don't know what they said, but ankha and mott did not have a good conversation. mott walked away angry while ankha walked away sad. i swear to god mott, if you ever do that again, you're getting kicked out of my town for sure

- - - Post Merge - - -

i think i have a problem, i keep posting here

purrl; waiter! please! i'd like to order some tortellini!
mott; come on! shorter! louder! and drop the "please," purrl!
purrl; i can't be louder! and i'm not going to be impolite!
purrl; oh, aleks, this is a mess. mott is showing me how to get the attention of a waiter.
mott; yep! when "please" and "thank you" just don't do the trick, you gotta pump up the volume!
mott; now, let's try it again, purrl!
purrl; i couldn't possibly shout again! my poor throat..
mott; all right, then practice this at home, ok?
mott; tortellini... NOW!
mott; bread pudding... LATER!
purrl; uh, i think i'll leave the super-rude cheer-squad thing to you, ok, mott?


----------



## I_Jessie_12_xx (Jul 2, 2016)

Ha I love this thread I had a hilarious one between rod and pierce:

Rod: Hey pierce have u worked out recently?
Pierce: Yea my muscles are aching
Rod: Yea right my muscles are alot bigger:
Pierce: What do you think Jess?
Me: Ummm... Rods are bigger
Pierce: Whatever *Walks of really mad

Well it wasn't in those words exactly but it was along the lines of it lol, 
Jocks and their muscles!!!!


----------



## Zerous (Jul 4, 2016)

Sydney: Yes! I think that's a great idea!
Meringue: Oh! Hi Zera! We were just discussing what would make a good present for Tangy!
Sydney: What do you think would be good?
*Clicks pocketknife*
Meringue: Hmm... I agree! You must be pretty good at picking out presents!
Sydney: Thank you so much for you're help! I just know she'll love it!

Not the funniest ever, but still ok. 


Spoiler



But imagine if someone only heard from me saying pocketknife?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 4, 2016)

Rocco: hey Eloise I gotta tell you something and it's very serious
Eloise: oh wow Rocco your being so formal, are you sure you want to say it while (my name) is watching us
Rocco: I don't care about that this is important
Eloise: well then speak the truth from deep of your heart and say it
.... Drumroll please
Rocco: your shirt it's inside out
Me in real life: Ha that perfect this is gold
Eloise: oh your totally right! (My name) why you dint tell me -cried emotion-

Done
Hilarious


----------



## ``` (Jul 4, 2016)

I talked to a villager named Bud and he told me that Saharah has strength in her eyelashes XD


----------



## Zerous (Dec 21, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Dec 22, 2016)

It's a shame that conversations rarely happen in New Leaf. In the older games, the villagers have conversations with each other much more. One time on Doubutsu no Mori e+, I saw Bill and Filbert having a conversation and I walked up to them. I couldn't understand what they were saying since it was in Japanese but what I noticed is that Bill gave me 2 options and I chose the first one. Every time I chose the first one, the text kept getting larger and their voices got louder and louder to the point where it was extremely loud (Filbert was worried because it got too loud). I like how in the old games they change emotions half way through the other villager's dialog unlike New Leaf where they have to wait for the other villager to finish their sentence in order to emote.


----------



## planetvirgo (Dec 22, 2016)

Mine isn't really funny but I thought it was super sweet; I walked in on Whitney thanking Wolfgang for giving her a flower ♡ I couldn't stop gushing over it, it was so cute.


----------

